# ENTER TO WIN - Wall Tools Holiday Give-a-Way



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*







*

*ENTER TO WIN - WALL TOOLS HOLIDAY GIVE-A-WAY*


The Wall Tools Holiday Give-a-Way is our way of saying, "Happy Holidays!" We appreciate all the support provided by drywalltalk.com members, and wish to give back to the community. This year, with the support of participating drywall tool manufacturers, Wall Tools will be awarding winners thousands in Drywall Tools, Supplies and Equipment prizes. Entry to the contest is free - No purchase is required. 


*ENTER TO WIN HERE*

http://www.walltools.com/hg

Thanks for your support, and happy holidays!


_From all of us at,_


*WallTools.com*


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Effing sweet! Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice mixing paddle you have there!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

rhardman said:


> Nice mixing paddle you have there!
> 
> View attachment 455


Funny, I was just looking at a similar one in your old thread.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I entered.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Nice mixing paddle you have there!
> 
> View attachment 455


Ah, you are referring to the Cyclone Power Mixer. I have only had my hands on two of these mixing paddles so far, one of the first prototypes and one later generation... they are awesome! I've personally mixed with both of them, and have tested them with drywall contractors too... everybody loves them. Easy to clean, fast mixing, and no worry of tearing up a mud bucket. I think I like the swivel head feature the most. Doesn't matter how you hold the mixing drill or position your body, you are always mixing optimally.

But you know all of this already, don't you? 

Can't wait to get our first shipment. I'll let everyone know when they arrive! And of course, we'll be awarding a few as prizes to this year's Holiday Give-a-Way!

Thanks rhardman!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

walltools said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Brandon,,,, I entered


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thanks Brandon,,,, I entered


Great! Good luck!


----------

